# Congratulations WRF! 10,000,000 posts!



## mkellogg

People were contacting me about it all last fall and when the final moment came, we missed it!  10 million posts! This is quite an accomplishment. Very few forums get so many posts.

Congratulations to all of the great, helpful forum members that make this place the best language forums on the internet.  And thanks, too, to the moderators for holding the whole thing together!

Mike


----------



## Peterdg

This certainly deserves congratulations!!!!

And also thanks from me for providing a great place on which I have a great time!

Peter


----------



## Pinairun

Es un número bonito, sí, señor.
¡Felicidades y muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Dentellière

Congratulations and Thanks !!!

:]


----------



## Suehil

And thank you, Mike, for making it all possible.


----------



## belén

Congratulations to everybody making this place such a nice one to be part of! Thanks Mike, thanks foreros, modereros, and anonymous guests!


----------



## Nanon

Congratulations with gratitude!!!


----------



## Vanda

Parteee, parteee, partee.... Where is the party, Mr. Kellogg?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Hip Hip Hurray!!!!!
And thank you thank you thank you, Mike, for this wonderful forum!


----------



## swift

I can't believe I missed that one. But how nice it is to be a part of the amazing success of the forums.  (Well, I know, my posts represent the 0,08716195565174160320542131803081% of the total posts )

Thanks, Mike, for making this possible. Thanks to all the moderators. And thanks to the whole community of WRF members.


----------



## apsicle

Wow!!! This is amazing. Congratulations!!! Keep it coming.


----------



## danalto

OMG!!!  We write a lot! 
Thank you, Mike! And thank you to all of you! 

(thank you, DearPrudence...)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muchas felicidades.
Encantado con este sitio.
Gracias.


----------



## Natalisha

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Thank you, Mike! 
Thanks to all the WR members for this wonderful place!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Mike, thank you so much for this site where I found much more than just answers to my linguistic questions 

And thanks to (almost ) all of you for making these forums great!


----------



## Missrapunzel

Congratulations and thanks for everything! 
There's so much more than linguistics to find in here... first of all, a lot of fun!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

mkellogg said:


> People were contacting me about it all last fall and when the final moment came, we missed it!  10 million posts! This is quite an accomplishment. Very few forums get so many posts.
> 
> Congratulations to all of the great, helpful forum members that make this place the best language forums on the internet.  And thanks, too, to the moderators for holding the whole thing together!
> 
> Mike


FELICIDADES A TODOS!!!!

SON GRANDES... Y ESCRIBEN MUCHO.

!!!!  \\\\ ABRAZOS ////!!!!​
 rosangelus


----------



## romarsan

¡FELICIDADES FORO!
Un honor y un placer ser una pequeña parte de este gran lugar.


----------



## Galactica23

*
Este foro es genial, permite que todos nos ayudemos, y aprendamos a la vez!!!
Felicidades para todos....yo hace muuuuuucho que lo visito, nada más que no me registraba


----------



## Blackman

Thanks Mike, for everything.


----------



## Yulan

CONGRATULAZIONI 

... we are all looking forward to congratulating Mike on the next ... 100,000,000 posts!

Ciao!


EDIT: Just wanted to thank my AE, BE, French, Spanish, Italian friends as well ;-)


----------



## Mirlo

Un gran momento para celebrar y estar orgulloso de formar parte de este foro!!!


----------



## swift

Galactica23 said:


> _¿Quién habrá escrito el post n° 10.000.000?_


Yo sé quién fue. 

Se llama Jay Jay.


----------



## Fremdsprache_entusiasta

I just wanted to express my thanks to the people who maintain this site, and to all the members who make it what it is. I joined the site less than an hour ago, but I am already excited beyond belief! I studied German in college, but foreign language in general has always been a big part of my life. I've had a smattering of Spanish, French, and Italian along the way. Living in the US, the amount of foreign language speaking I can do on a daily basis is so insubstantial. It is amazing to have such a multilingual and multicultural place. Thank you to all! 

Alex


----------



## swift

¡Y ahora somos medio millón de usuarios, caramba!

500 000 members... Congratulations, WRF!


----------



## Galactica23

*
Uf!!!, simplemente un orgullo pertenecer a este foro maravilloso!!


----------



## kreiner

A riesgo de ser repetitivo: muchas felicidades. Pero, sobre todo, muchas gracias a todos los que nos ayudan a entendernos y expresarnos mejor en las distintas lenguas. Además, es un gozo estar en un foro donde todos aportan y nadie puede ser acusado de piratería .


----------

